# Corsair Obsidian 500D RGB SE MSI X570 Godlike passt das?



## Actros2018 (17. Juli 2020)

Guten Morgen,
passt in das Corsair 500D RGB SE Gehäuse das MSI X570 Godlike Mainboard ohne Veränderungen vorzunehmen?

Mit freundlichem Gruß 

Thorsten


----------



## Zerstoerermichl (4. Februar 2021)

Hey,

Ja das Mainboard passt in das Gehäuse.  Habe das identische Gehäuse und kenne das MB.
Du musst dafür nichts verändern.

LG


----------

